# Looking for used ecotech radions or aqua illumination sols



## DimitriReef (Nov 25, 2012)

I was looking for any used led Radion lighting or aqua illumination sol. 
Thanks


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

My friend is selling an AI sol blues with controller and hanging kit.Pm me for more info.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

theres a used Radion at The Coral Reef Shop in burlington. no idea what hey are asking but if you wait long enough you'll find one, i bought mine new in box for $550.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

AP has a radion for 380


----------



## DimitriReef (Nov 25, 2012)

Who is AP?


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

It is another forum Aqarium pros. ca


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

yea its on kijiji, i think its been sold


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

that is a really good deal.... but something its to good to be true not sure if it is in this case though.


----------

